# Canon Will Sell You Their 120mp APS-H Image Sensor



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2018)

```
<p>Are you building your own camera and need more megapixels? You can <a href="https://www.phase1vision.com/sensors/canon-sensors/area-scan-sensors/120-megapixel-cmos">buy Canon’s 120mp APS-H sensor</a>. The sensor is available in color and monochrome. Hat tip to <a href="https://www.phase1vision.com/sensors/canon-sensors/area-scan-sensors/120-megapixel-cmos">Northlight Images</a>.</p>
<p class="title2"><strong>Ultra-High Resolution CMOS Sensor</strong></p>
<p>The 120MXS is an ultra-high resolution CMOS sensor with 13280 x 9184 effective pixels (approx. 60x the resolution of Full HD). It has a size equivalent to APS-H (29.22mm x 20.20mm), and a square pixel arrangement of 2.2µm x 2.2µm with 122 million effective pixels. Ultra-high-resolution is made possible by parallel signal processing, which reads signals at high speed from multiple pixels. All pixel progressive reading of 9.4 fps is made possible by 28 digital signal output channels. It is available in RGB or with twice the sensitivity, in monochrome.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>TECHNICAL INFORMATION:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sensor size: APS-H (29.22mm x 20.20mm)</li>
<li>Filter types:

120MXSC: RGB

120MXSM: Monochrome</li>
<li>Number of effective pixels: 13280h x 9184v, approx. 122MP</li>
<li>Pixel size: 2.2µm x 2.2µm</li>
<li>Progressive Scan</li>
<li>Rolling Shutter</li>
<li>188pin ceramic PGA</li>
<li>Sensitivity:

120MXSC (Green): 10,000e/lux/sec

120MXSM: 20,000e/lux/sec</li>
<li>Saturation: 10,000e @ gain0.5x</li>
<li>Output Channels: Data 28 lanes, Clock 14 lanes</li>
<li>Dark Random Noise: 2.3e rms @ gain x8, Room Temp.</li>
<li>Dark Current: 8.1e/sec @ gain x8, 60°C</li>
<li>Number of output channels: Data 28 lanes, Clock 14 lanes</li>
<li>Main clock frequency: 45MHz (Recommended)</li>
<li>Output format: 720Mbps in LVDS output 9.4fps @ 10 bit</li>
<li>Built in column amplifier (Pre-amplifier gain mode: x0.5, x1, x2, x4, x8)</li>
<li>Serial communication</li>
<li>All pixel progressive scan reading function, Region of Interest (ROI) reading function (Vertically)</li>
<li>Vertically intermittent reading function (1/1, 1/2, 1/3, 1/5, 1/7, 1/15)</li>
<li>Power consumption: 2.5W (under recommended operating conditions)</li>
<li>Power supply voltage: 1.7 V, 3.5 V</li>
<li>Package size: 55.0mm x 47.8mm x 4.49mm</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.phase1vision.com/sensors/canon-sensors/area-scan-sensors/120-megapixel-cmos">Check out the Canon 120mp APS-H at P1</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (May 20, 2018)

Maybe I will just swap out the sensor in my Rebel.


----------



## ethanz (May 20, 2018)

Someone should request a quote


----------



## takesome1 (May 20, 2018)

Price?
Anyone request the quote?


----------



## brad-man (May 20, 2018)

Can it be ordered for plug & play an on a 5DsR ll?


----------



## RobertP (May 20, 2018)

The data throughput is more likely to be relevant to us. 10 bits of data x 120mp x 9.4 fps is approximately equivalent to 15 bits x 50mp x 15 fps. 50mp and 15 fps would be an awesome sports and birding camera although we may have to wait another 10 years for it.


----------



## tron (May 20, 2018)

Canon could sell it to ... Canon! ;D 

In case they are interested of course! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## slclick (May 21, 2018)

DIY, THAT'S why they call it a kit lens.


----------



## Sharlin (May 21, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> Price?
> Anyone request the quote?



I'm sure it's something reasonable like a couple grand as long as you buy a batch of at least a couple dozen a time...


----------



## HarryFilm (May 21, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> Price?
> Anyone request the quote?



===

At one time, Teledyne Dalsa was selling a similar resolution a bit larger than the APS-H size at about $35,000 US (27 000 Euros) but that was over 10 years ago. 

These days with a solid order, you should be able to bring it down to about $5000 US to $7000 US per sensor with FULL quality control and NO dead pixels on the sensors. Fo larger production runs, we have gotten quotes from Global Foundries who usually makes AMD's CPU/GPU chips and got a quote for about $800 per chip at quantities greater than 100,000 sensors with full quality control ...IF... we had our own IP rights and didn't need to pay royalty payments to others.

Of course production costs drop significantly if you're into the millions of sensors for a production run. At such high resolutions as 120 mgeapixels, you are paying more for quality control than actual production costs. An iPhone camera sensor can be as cheap as $5 (yes FIVE dollars!) US per chip for something like the Sony cell phone chips so costs are not too much!


----------



## pwp (May 21, 2018)

Darn! I knew I shouldn't have sold my 1D MkIV, the last APS-H body Canon made.  
On reflection, it was such a great camera in its day, and I remain a determined fan of the APS-H x1.3 crop sensor. 

-pw


----------



## Ozarker (May 21, 2018)

HarryFilm said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Price?
> ...



Somehow, Harry, nothing you say seems genuine. You could say, "The sky is blue and water is wet."... I'd have trouble believing you even then.


----------



## takesome1 (May 21, 2018)

pwp said:


> Darn! I knew I shouldn't have sold my 1D MkIV, the last APS-H body Canon made.
> On reflection, it was such a great camera in its day, and I remain a determined fan of the APS-H x1.3 crop sensor.
> 
> -pw



I still have mine. Maybe someone can modify it.

I have a suspicion that with the 1D MkIV's processing power it might only take one fps, maybe two.


----------



## Canoneer (May 21, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Darn! I knew I shouldn't have sold my 1D MkIV, the last APS-H body Canon made.
> ...



That's pretty optimistic. I remember when Canon demoed this sensor in a 5DS body using the stock 5DS circuitry - dual DIGIC 6 processors, quite a step up from the 1D IV's dual DIGIC 4 processors. Even with dual DIGIC 6 cores, it took 20 seconds to process an image at base ISO.

Naturally that was a cobbled together solution for demonstration purposes, but I'd expect that a production ready version would only be capable of 3-4 FPS with dual DIGIC 8+ processors. Even that might be pushing the envelope if they upscaled this to full-frame.


----------



## ethanz (May 21, 2018)

Canoneer said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > pwp said:
> ...



I'll put a nice i7 processor in the camera. Now how to carry the car battery...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2018)

I wonder who the potential buyers would be? Astronomy cameras? Medical, Machine Vision, Surveillance? I expect that customers fall into the industrial area.
Sales quotes probably need a order of 2.000 - 10,000 pieces minimum. These are not something that is stocked in a bin, except perhaps for a few pieces for developmental usage.
Since no one else has a similar product, expect a price well over $1K in quantities of over 1,000.


----------



## takesome1 (May 21, 2018)

Is there no one with the nerve to request a price quote?


----------



## Canoneer (May 21, 2018)

ethanz said:


> I'll put a nice i7 processor in the camera. Now how to carry the car battery...



Might be safer to opt for an i9-7900X Skylake 10-core. And maybe throw in an Nvidia GTX 1080 TI graphics card to handle the RAW buffer throughput and storage. With liquid cooling of course. I'm sure it would be considered a portable camera circa 1880 - 1890 era.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2018)

takesome1 said:


> Is there no one with the nerve to request a price quote?


They are looking to sell to a real customer. Supply your D&B number and they will confirm that you are capable of $1M purchases and have the Engineering staff to use the sensor.
The company I worked for had salesmen scouring the world for customers, but one day, a guy walked in and asked to buy our product. In today's dollars that would be $500 million each. No one believed he was serious, that couldn't happen, but it was real and he had the money and bought the product.


----------



## ethanz (May 22, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there no one with the nerve to request a price quote?
> ...



We need H.F.


----------



## maxfactor9933 (May 22, 2018)

the only changes I m looking forward to see is all new Back illuminated sensor with 14+ stop DR and 4k with DPAF with no crop.


----------



## hne (May 22, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Now how to carry the car battery...



You could do it like Elinchrom with their Ranger's, Quadra's and ELB's: a shoulder strap.

Back on topic: I'm looking forward to this sensor being upscaled to full frame and used to implement a 45Mpx quad-pixel sensor.


----------



## HarryFilm (May 22, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > takesome1 said:
> ...




OKIE DOKIE! Teledyne Dalsa...$35,000 US for 5000 CMOS sensors much larger than 
a Full Frame with 45 nm or 90 nm DSP circuits.

Global Foundries ... $800 US for FF chips with 45 nm or less DSP process on 100,000 sensor order.

Sony... $2.85 U.S. for 1/1.xx for two million sensor order.

ON Semiconductor $15.00 US for 2/3rds inch chip for a 500,000 order

ONLY Teledyne Dalsa can get me the higher end chips that can take up an entire 300mm wafer for 8k/16k resolution CMOS sensors. They also let you pay in order blocks of 500 chips so it's only $17.5 million US per block! Good enough for us!


----------

